# Replacing oven with microwave



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I would like to replace the oven in my 1995 Executive with a microwave.
I am capable of some D.I.Y but no expert.
Any advice on feasibility or method would be gratefully received.

Clive


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Groper.

First thing is can you find a M/W that will fit the hole you will make when you remove the oven.

Second you will have to get a power supply to it via one of the M/H trips or fit in a new trip rated at 10 amp.

Third run the power supply in with 3 core 1.5mm round cable and fit in a standard household 3 pin socket and connect and give it a run.

Forth you will have to make sure the M/W is fixed down well.

Hope this gets you on the right track.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Groper,

Don't forget you will need some space and ventilation around the microwave. When cooking steam and heat are generated.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nothing to do with fitting it but, when you buy one, you might consider a non-digital display version.

If you buy a digital version you will have to set up the display every time you move on. If you don't ,as soon as you connect to the mains, you have a flashing display which is quite bright at night. Even in set-up, non-flashing mode, ours provides enough light to see by at night.

Not terminal but annoying !

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwave*

Hi

I can't help with any technical aspect of the fitting - there's a surprise.

I agree with Grizzly about the non digital version too.

However, my van has a microwave and a gas oven. If I had to get rid of one of them, it would be the microwave. I think the standard oven can cook a far wider range of dishes, but I am a very old fashioned cook who likes to cook Toad in the Hole, Yorkshire Puddings, pies, crumbles and so on.

Maybe a combi microwave that can do both is a good option.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've just got rid of my oven see blog here

How were you proposing to alter the gas? You can get blanks that will fit your gas pipe if copper.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The thing to consider when fitting a microwave is safety on two counts:
1. Site electrics are notoriously unstable and the voltage drop if you are at the end of the run can mean that your microwave may not cook correctly. How will you allow for the difference in cooking times when you are not certain of the voltage. Some sites have been measured at as low as 180V
2. A microwave is designed to be used in a ststic position. The constant vibration of travelling will wear the door seals to he point that they will eventually leak. Leaking microwaves can and do kill.

Gerry


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry for late reply but we have had a few days away  
Thanks for useful replies, unfortunately TBH was looking over my shoulder as I perused your blog Frank!
No way are you going to attempt that was the immediate reaction.

Oven 1 - Microwave 0

Cheers
Clive


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Microwaves are fitted as standard in many m/hs and caravans so vibration although a factor, is not that detrimental to the seals on the oven. In any case have it checked occasionally for leaks. We have used a microwave in our M/hs for about 8 years and never found the voltage drop to be of any consequence, although again it can be a factor to consider. Why not have both gas and microwave? Could you not fit or take a small microwave with you.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

[? Could you not fit or take a small microwave with you.

Regards,

Graham[/quote]

We do take a small microwave with us and rarely use the gas oven.I thought it would be more convenient and save space if I replaced the oven.On measuring up it is doubtful the "hole" would be large enough.

Regards

Clive


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Groper said:


> [? Could you not fit or take a small microwave with you.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham


We do take a small microwave with us and rarely use the gas oven.I thought it would be more convenient and save space if I replaced the oven.On measuring up it is doubtful the "hole" would be large enough.

Regards

Clive[/quote]

Fairy snuff Clive,

Do shop around because you can get some quite small ones. I measured the space then went on the internet and searched for microwaves in the 0.5 to 0.8 cu.ft. range and check the physical sizes (mine needed to fit an overhead locker). When I found one that might fit I went to currys with a tape measure and got the one I wanted.

Graham


----------

